#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Roteador TP Link C2 ac750 com frimware modificada

## PHINFORTELECOM

Bom dia boa tarde, boa noite a todos!
Procurei bastante para não abrir 2 tópicos iguais antes de abrir este tópico e não encontrei o que exatamente eu preciso...
Estou recebendo muitos roteadores de meus clientes no qual foram comprado por eles em um provedor local.
O problema é que estes roteadores na maioria das vezes são da marca TP Link e todos esses estão com a frimware modificada, sendo assim não consigo configurar uma nova conexão PPPoE por exemplo!

a ouvi e li bastante sobre essas modificações que são feitas exatamente para diminuir o numeros de visitas tecnicas por que o cliente reseta o aparelho, até ai eu mesmo estou pensando em passar a trabalhar desta forma.

o que preciso e o real motivo da abertura desse topico é como faço para reverter esta alteração e voltar a frimware original baixada no sit do fabricante, a tentei varios metodos em algus modelos modificados mais nenhum tive sucesso.

se alguem por gentileza souber compartilha ai como proceder para retornar o roteador modificado para a frimware original ou pelo menos mesmo que seja a frimware modificada que tenha como entrar no router seja por wifi ou por cabo e modificar o pppoe ssid e senha wifi

desde já agradeço a atenção de todos

----------


## conetjet

É só pedir para seus clientes ir aonde comprou e pedir para voltar ao firmware original. eles fazem isto fácil.
O que esta acontecendo muito e que os provedores esta instalando as ONU e Roteadores grátis e usam um sistema de firmware alternativo, para que se o cliente sair do provedor e não entregar o roteador de volta e tentar usar em outro provedor, não vai funcionar.
Se o cliente realmente comprou e só ir la no provedor e pedir para voltar o firmware original.
Aqui também modificamos o firmware, assim o cliente que quiser levar um peso de papel, pode ficar, nos emitimos um boleto no valor do roteador e ele não pagando este boleto, protestamos ele.
Fazemos isto, porque tem muitos clientes pegando instalação grátis e não paga nem o primeiro mês e passa para outro provedor e ainda tenta usar o roteador fornecido pela gente.

----------


## j1p9carvalho

bom dia, 
alguem por favor poderia me ajudar a perceber o porque a minha rb cc1072 trava mesmo tendo cpu baixo?

cmpts!
Jailson

----------


## paulojrandrade

Bom dia, esse sistema também chamado de Preset !!! só pode ser efetuada em roteador TPLink com suporte, geralmente o é o modelo do roteador com um W ao lado.
Você de acessar https://agile.tp-link.com/br/ cadastrar-se, baixar o Agile config e seguir os procedimentos do manual, tem como reverter no manual tem o procedimento.
Modelos compatíveis !!!
TL-WR840N v6
Archer C20<W> v4 
Archer C20<W> v5 
Archer C5<W> v4 
Archer C5V 

Boa sorte
PS: Cada fabricante tem seu sistema de Preset !!!

----------


## PHINFORTELECOM

> É só pedir para seus clientes ir aonde comprou e pedir para voltar ao firmware original. eles fazem isto fácil.
> O que esta acontecendo muito e que os provedores esta instalando as ONU e Roteadores grátis e usam um sistema de firmware alternativo, para que se o cliente sair do provedor e não entregar o roteador de volta e tentar usar em outro provedor, não vai funcionar.
> Se o cliente realmente comprou e só ir la no provedor e pedir para voltar o firmware original.
> Aqui também modificamos o firmware, assim o cliente que quiser levar um peso de papel, pode ficar, nos emitimos um boleto no valor do roteador e ele não pagando este boleto, protestamos ele.
> Fazemos isto, porque tem muitos clientes pegando instalação grátis e não paga nem o primeiro mês e passa para outro provedor e ainda tenta usar o roteador fornecido pela gente.



assim entendi, vou estar pedindo que passem a fazer isso mesmo, pois eu mesmo nao trabalho com roteador gratir por este motivo, e eles podem estar azendo exatamente isso, assinando e nem ao menos pagando a primeira mensalidade

----------


## PHINFORTELECOM

> Bom dia, esse sistema também chamado de Preset !!! só pode ser efetuada em roteador TPLink com suporte, geralmente o é o modelo do roteador com um W ao lado.
> Você de acessar https://agile.tp-link.com/br/ cadastrar-se, baixar o Agile config e seguir os procedimentos do manual, tem como reverter no manual tem o procedimento.
> Modelos compatíveis !!!
> TL-WR840N v6
> Archer C20<W> v4 
> Archer C20<W> v5 
> Archer C5<W> v4 
> Archer C5V 
> 
> ...



opa obrigado amigo vou tentar, tomara q obtenha sorte pois eles trocaram o ip para 10.0.10.253 e o gt para 10.0.10.1 vou tentar nessa range ja modificada

----------


## conetjet

> opa obrigado amigo vou tentar, tomara q obtenha sorte pois eles trocaram o ip para 10.0.10.253 e o gt para 10.0.10.1 vou tentar nessa range ja modificada


Eles usam firmware flashbox. também usamos aqui. uns dos melhores que ja vi para controle de roteadores, tanto para central como para clientes.

----------


## PHINFORTELECOM

> Eles usam firmware flashbox. também usamos aqui. uns dos melhores que ja vi para controle de roteadores, tanto para central como para clientes.



como é isso amigo, nos explica um pouco mais por gentileza, pois estou pensando em por roteadores na rede monitoramento principalmente de ping

----------


## conetjet

Eles servem para gerenciamento remoto, hoje a muitas novas funções:

CLIENTES
* Pode acessar seu roteador dentro ou fora da rede, sem precisar o provedor fazer qualquer redirecionamento;
* Pode bloquear e desbloquear equipamentos conectado ao seu roteador, dentro ou fora da rede;
* Pode testar a velocidade de sua internet ( quando testa a velocidade da internet, o roteador bloqueia qualquer acesso a internet dos equipamentos conectado a ele, ate o teste acabar ) e o teste e feito do roteador para o site de velocidade, assim não depende do celular e notebook do cliente, assim dando a velocidade real do cliente, isso tudo ficando gravado no aplicativo, assim o cliente pode ver o histórico de teste, feito por ele ou pelo provedor, dando mais transparência ao aplicativo;
* Cliente pode alterar o nome SSID e Senha do WI-FI, dentro ou fora da rede;
* Isso tudo o cliente faz através do aplicativo de celular que se baixa nos gerenciadores de aplicativos 

PROVEDOR
# Tem acesso a parte de configuração do roteador:
# Tipo de conexão da wan ( pppoe, dhcp );
# Lan, configuração de IP, DMZ, etc...;
# Atualizar o firmware remotamente;
# Voltar ao firmware Original do roteador, sem precisar ir na casa do cliente;
# Os roteadores não tem acesso ao webadmin nele. tudo e feito num sistema remoto, assim não fica porta aberta e o cliente não deixa a senha padrão do webamin, ficando aberto a invasão;
# Teste de latência feito para alguns sites;
# se o roteador do cliente resetar ou se resetarem, o roteador se auto-configura em menos de 5 minutos com a ultima configuração salva;
# Pode fazer tudo que o cliente pode fazer no APP;
# Na imagem abaixo, você consegue ter informação do sinais dos equipamentos wireless conectado.


Mais informações você podem pegar no site deles https://flashbox.anlix.io/
Obs. Não ganho nada e não tenho nenhuma participação no sistema acima, somente um cliente super satisfeito com o sistema acima.

----------


## andersonfire

> Bom dia boa tarde, boa noite a todos!
> Procurei bastante para não abrir 2 tópicos iguais antes de abrir este tópico e não encontrei o que exatamente eu preciso...
> Estou recebendo muitos roteadores de meus clientes no qual foram comprado por eles em um provedor local.
> O problema é que estes roteadores na maioria das vezes são da marca TP Link e todos esses estão com a frimware modificada, sendo assim não consigo configurar uma nova conexão PPPoE por exemplo!
> 
> a ouvi e li bastante sobre essas modificações que são feitas exatamente para diminuir o numeros de visitas tecnicas por que o cliente reseta o aparelho, até ai eu mesmo estou pensando em passar a trabalhar desta forma.
> 
> o que preciso e o real motivo da abertura desse topico é como faço para reverter esta alteração e voltar a frimware original baixada no sit do fabricante, a tentei varios metodos em algus modelos modificados mais nenhum tive sucesso.
> 
> ...


Via TELNET vc resolve isso 

Tambem tem o programa PuTTY

Dá uma pesquisada

----------


## conetjet

> Via TELNET vc resolve isso 
> 
> Tambem tem o programa PuTTY
> 
> Dá uma pesquisada


O problema e senha que eles colocam e uma senha e com criptografia de 256b com 32 caracteres.
Da para tirar, da sim, tem falhas que eu mesmo já tirei e já estou passando a eles como corrigir.
Tem modelos que tira fácil. tem modelos que só abrindo e ligando o cabo serial neles para reverter.
Não vou mostrar como fazer, pois daqui a pouco os clientes meus passam para outros provedores e levam o roteador, pois depois ue ensina a um fazer, logo todos sabem e a função deste firmware e proteger o patrimônio da empresa.
Penso o seguinte, se os clientes compraram mesmo o roteador, o que custa ir na empresa e solicitar a troca do firmware?
Aqui se olha no marketplace do Facebook e acha um montão de gente vendendo roteadores das empresa da região e ate mesmo da nossa, só que estão com esta proteção.

----------


## paulojrandrade

> bom dia, 
> alguem por favor poderia me ajudar a perceber o porque a minha rb cc1072 trava mesmo tendo cpu baixo?
> 
> cmpts!
> Jailson


Existe varias possibilidades, vc tem que nos mostrar qual sua estrutura, essa RB tem oq ? BGP, OSP, PPPOE, Hotspot ?

----------

